# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  poezi per femije

## have

LUMI

RRjedha jote eshte e paster,
le te jete rrjedhe perjetesie,
rrjedh ajo padjallezuar
si nje lot ne sy femije.

Virgjeri e natyres e paprekshme
                qofsh perhere,
zemres sone ne loje e pune
mjaft freski t'i keshe sjelle.

Lumin kurre te mos e prekni,
industri a kimikate,
lumi do qe rrjedha e tij 
te jete rrjedhe unikate.

Lumi shkon rrjedhes se tij,
por mbi te kurre dore mos coni.
nese ndodhe qe t'a prekni 
grusht te forte ju meritoni.

nga permbledhja ime ne doreshkrim:

HAVE LIPA-OSMANAJ :Lulja3:

----------


## Prudence

Vertet per vogelush ishte kjo?!!!  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Agim Metbala

> LUMI
> 
> RRjedha jote eshte e paster,
> le te jete rrjedhe perjetesie,
> rrjedh ajo padjallezuar
> si nje lot ne sy femije.
> 
> Virgjeri e natyres e paprekshme
> *qofsh e rrofsh perhere,*
> ...


*Z. Have Lipa - Osmanaj, përshëndetje e mirë se erdhët tek nënforumi  Vogëlushët, kalofshit sa më mirë në mesin e fëmijëve që janë qenjet më të pastërta të kësaj bote të pistë...

Sinqerisht më gëzoi fakti se keni në dorëshkrim një përmbledhje për fëmijë, meqenëse shkrimet për fënijë janë të deficit ekstrem në krahasin me zhanret të tjera...

Pse dorëshkrim? Botoni sa më shpejt që është e mundur e në vazhdim të shoh se thuani: Poezitë përmbledhja ime e parë e botuar, pastaj vjenë libri i dytë, pas tij i treti... deri në pakufi...

Përshëndetje vëllazërore poete!

P.S.Vargu i dytë, në strofën e dytë, ka mbetur shumë i shkurtër, është mirë t'ia shtoi edh një fjalë, do të merr formën më të mirë... besoj se nuk Ju kam lënduar...*

----------


## have

pershendetje Aloe. 
poezia ime u eshte kushtuar pikerisht femijeve, por pse mos ta kapin edhe te tjeret.
jam perpjekur qe permes saj te percjell te ata mesazh edukativ qe ka te bej me ruajtjen e ambientit.

----------


## xani1

Më vjen mirë që  keni filluar me vjershat për fëmijë e sidomos sot kur  pothuaj më nuk ka faqe për fëmijë në gazetat tona. Unë për fillim zgjodha këtë vjershë nga libri im i dytë. Personazhet janë të vërtetë. 

MAMI E BABI JANË SI NJË



Miku ka pesë fëmijë si drita
Tri janë yllka e dy petrita.

Ata kanë lodra shumë
Tren, gjirafë, arushë, majmun.

Fjalë pas fjale e orë pas ore
U fol për dashurinë prindore.

Rina bëri bë në hënën
Se ajo më shumë e do nënën.

Edlina e dyta iu revanshua
-Unë babin më shumë e dua.

Edvini në dorë kish një majmun
Tha-asnjërin s`i dua unë.

Edoni i vogël picërroi sytë
-Unë i dua-tha-që të dytë.

Venita e vogël bënte sehir
-Ju asnjë s`e keni mirë.

Unë e di nuk ka kandar
Që peshon dashuri të ndarë.

Mami e babi janë si një
Më e madhja dashuri.

Por këtu nuk mbaroi mahia
Plot me gaz u mbush shtëpia.

1999

----------


## have

faleminderit z.agim metbala per sugjerimin dhe perkrahjen tuaj.
s'me keni lenduar aspak ,perkundrazi kritikat jane te mireseardhura.

----------


## have

ENDERR E KEQE

Detyrat zhlyer,
canta krejt grise,
kepucet me balte,
fanella bere pis.

I teri mllef
e inatosur,
syte e perlotur,
krejt i xhindosur.

S'mund te besoni
se sa u gezua,
kur nga gjumi ,
vrik u zgjua.

have lipa-osmanaj

----------


## toni007

Abetares...

Abetare, Abetare,
Je e dashur, ledhatare,
Je e mir si manare,
E mbl, e mbl fare.
Ti pr dijet je buronja
Qumsht nne ke n shkronja,
Qumsht nne, fjal eti,
Er lulesh, dallg deti,
Fllad, puhiz plot freski.
Dhe shkreptima, dhe stuhi,
Er mjalti luleshqerr,
Por dhe spec edhe piper,
N u dashte ndonjher...

Abetare, libri i par,
Ti msove shkenctar,
Ti msove sa shkrimtar
Dijetar dhe bujq n ar...

Abetare, Abetare,
Ledha-ledha ledhatare
do t marrim pas pr fare,
Pas pr fare si manare.

N çdo klas, prgjithmon
S't harron kjo zemra jon...

----------


## toni007

Ankimi i grenzs

Nj dit grenza po ankohej,
Pse si bleta nuk trajtohej?
Pse i bjne blets shtpi?
Sh at s'e do njeri?
Thoshte grenza duke qar:
-Un si bleta thith nektar,
un si bleta t pickoj,
pse s'jam blet s'e kuptoj.
Kam dhe vija, kam dhe flet,
trupin e kam krejt si blet.
Prse bletn e plqejn,
kurse mua me urrejn?
Ti si bleta je vrtet,
po n pun blets s'i ngjet.
Ti i mbush hojet me balt,
kurse bleta plot me mjalt

----------


## toni007

Ylli i vogël 

Ylli i vogël lart në qiell
duket porsi zjarr në pyll,
sipër dheut lart qëndron
xixa-xixa xixëllon.

----------


## have

MOHORE

Pa shkronja nuk shkruhet asnjë emër,
pa numra-asnjë date,
pa dashuri s’pushtohet asnjë zemër,
pa punë gjithmonë je duarthatë.

E pika e kombit nuk bëhët pa heronj,
pa trima s’ka vlerë lavdia,
pa ruajtur si sytë atdheun,
mund t’I ndërrohet gjeografia.

Pa ndjenja të dala nga shpirti,
art të vertetë nuk ka,
pa qenë fëmi i prapë,
s’të thotë ndokush  qerrata.

Pa e provuar flatërimin,
s’do dishë ç’është lartësia;
të rritur s’e sheh kurrë veten,
pa ditur ç’është fëmijëria.

Pa qenë vetë i uritur,
s’di se sa dhëmb varfëria,
pa lexuar vargje poetësh,
s’di kurrë ç’është poezia.

Vargjet çë lexove më lartë,
s’janë vargje pa mbarim,
u tha,ç’u tha-e qartë,
nga shpirti pikoi ky frymëzim.


HAVE LIPA-0SMANAJ

----------


## have

GJUHA E PRANVERES

Hiqni femij xhaketat,
merrni fryme lirisht
se une jam pranvera
qe ju puth ngrohtesisht.

Une flas permes lulesh
dhe permes behari,
flas me gjelbrim fushe
dhe me gjelbrim mali.

Permes puhise sime
ledhatoj ngadal
c 'do buzeqeshje femije,
c'do ngrysje ne balle.

Ju dehe me aroma 
e ju gjelberoj,
me uje te burimit
zemren u freskoj.

Qilim te mendafshte,
nen kemb une u shtroj
qe rruga e juaj 
me lehte t'haperoi.

Nga thesari im
dhash gjithe c'pata,
pa te shoh nga ju
ne do marr dhurata.

Ndonje lule mbill
a ndonje dardhe,
ndonje qershi t'kuqe
a hardhi te bardhe.

Ckadoqofte ajo,
tashme s'ka rendesi,
me vone reflektohet 
gojes embelsi.

HAVE LIPA-OSMANAJ

----------


## have

Vizatimi

TI ke nis te vizatosh
nje pikture te bukur shume,
vetmine do qe ta sfidosh,
e di une,e di une.

nje fytyre me faqe molle
dhe ca sy si shume te ndritur
edhe buzaet si qershi,
kaqurrelat zhdavaritur.

Nese vetmia te mund prape,
lere vizatimin fare,
shiqo ne qiell dallendyshet
me fluturime shigjetare.

Po qe se as kjo s'ben pune,
aspak ti mos u shqeteso,
hedh shikim tutje xhamave,
eshte shoqeria qe ti do.

have lipa-osmanaj

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Vizatimi
> 
> TI ke nis te vizatosh
> nje pikture te bukur shume,
> vetmine do qe ta sfidosh,
> e di une,e di une.
> 
> nje fytyre me faqe molle
> dhe ca sy si shume te ndritur
> ...



*Përshëndetje z. Hava, sinqerisht më pëlqejnë vjershat e Juaja, janë burimore, keni një gjuhë të pasur me fjalë të përzgjedhur...
Më gëzon fakti se shkruani për fëmijë, meqenëse shumë pak krijues kanë guximin të shkruajnë për fëmijë (po flasë për krijues të rinj, në anën tjetër, na i"kën" shkrimtarë të mëdhenjë...), mbase shkrimi për fëmijë, kërkon përkushtim të madh, duhet zbritur tek mendimi, loja, logjika, imagjinata... e fëmiut...
Ju këtë e bëni në mënyrën më të mirë...
Suksese poeteshë... *

----------


## have

ju falenderoj ju Z. AGIM METBALA per komplimentet e dhena ne adresen time. Fjalet tuaja me japin kurajo te shkruaj dhe te perkushtohem edhe me tutje ne kete fushe.

----------


## have

BOTA IME PëR HASRET

E kam botën time t'vetme,
botën time për hasret,
mos e prekni, e trazoni,
mos ju lutëm, m'lini t'qetë.

Dua t'rritëm krejt i lirë,
si pëllumb në kaltërsi,
e di vetë ç'është maturia,
s'e kaloj asnjë kufi.

Për t'u ngjitur lart në qiell
do t'pushtoj majat më t'mira,
s'kam nevojë për shumë fjalë,
korrigjime të vështira.

E di mirë ç'duhet synuar,
cilat maja të pushtoj,
cila rrugë është më e mira,
e di n'jetë vetë çka kërkoj.

HAVE LIPA-OSMANAJ

----------


## have

KUSH MA VODHI FëMIJëRINë

SHpesh më mundon e njëjta pyetje,
vërtetë, kush ma vodhi fëmijërinë.

Mos ishte ndonje dorë tinzare,
  ndonjë lejlek a kanarinë.

Iku hajnisht nëpër luadhe,
nëpër fusha, n'vreshta me rrush.

O ju fëmijë, të rritur, o pleq,
fëmijërinë a ma pa kush.

Mos m'a mori ndonjë skyfter,
ndonjë drenushë a lepurush.

Ah kjo pikëpyetje në mendjen time,
s'më lë të qetë vogëlush.

Tash jam e ritur dhe e di
se ju fëmijë më keni zili.

Por, më besoni, u them pa mahi,
edhe njëmijëherë po të më pyesni,
unë përsëri do t'bëhësha fëmi.


HAVE LIPA-OSMANAJ

----------


## Besoja

Përgëzime have.Nuk mund të shtoj asgjë nga ato që thotë miku ynë i përbashkët Agim Metbala.
Të uroj gjithë të mirat!

----------


## have

Flm Beso. Janë fjalët e mira të miqve dhe te  të tjerëve që të shtyejn drejtë  ecjeve  të reja.

----------


## have

MELOSI KOMBëTAR

NJë melodi më fle në shpirtë,
një fëshfërimë hapash të lehtë,
t'i biesh globit anëpërtej
s'do t'gjesh më t'bukur në këtë jetë.

Melos i kombit më gjallëron,
prandaj e ruaj me besnikëri,
eja dhe ti kapu në valle
të shijosh këtë begati.

GJeografinë e Atdheut
t'a përshkoj vallja shqipëtare,
trashëgiminë tonë kulturore
e kemi pasuri të shtrënjtë kombëtare,

HAVE LIPA-OSMANAJ

----------

